# Cats - at least my boy only sits on my shoulder.



## Meowy Catkin (14 February 2015)

http://www.oskarandklaus.com/blogs/news/17091384-toothbrushing-just-got-a-whole-lot-more-interesting


----------



## Shady (14 February 2015)

oh that's sooo cute, love the way it just hangs there, i had one that had to sleep on the side of my head when i went to bed, not a problem when he was a kitten, not so good when he got to 5 kilos! xxx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 February 2015)

Mine for some reason loves sitting on my back.  I walk round bent over whilst she enjoys the ride.


----------



## westerngirl (16 February 2015)

one of mine jumps on my back/head whenever i use my Wii-fit. no idea why


----------

